

Show HN: A Tribute to “Asteroids” - hamora
http://harimohanraj89.github.io/asteroid

======
santialbo
I did a similar thing some time ago adding rigid body collisions on the
asteroids, which makes the game way harder.

[https://github.com/santialbo/Asteroids](https://github.com/santialbo/Asteroids)

play here:
[https://rawgit.com/santialbo/Asteroids/master/default.htm](https://rawgit.com/santialbo/Asteroids/master/default.htm)

~~~
JeffL
That's a really cool version, but you need to give some invincibility when you
respawn, otherwise one death can be equivalent to 2-3 if there happen to be
asteroids in the middle area at the time.

------
hamora
Something I made with pure JS and the HTML5 Canvas. Play it, have fun, and if
you have any thoughts on the quality of the source code, please let me know!

------
hardmath123
On my browser (Safari), pressing arrow keys scrolls, making the game _really_
hard to play. You should be able to `event.preventDefault()` or something to
prevent scrolling.

~~~
hamora
Ah yes, the scroll is annoying! I think I tried some sort of preventDefault
thing, but definitely need to get that working. Thanks!

------
nootropicdesign
I implemented Asteroids on Arduino. It was very challenging to work within 2K
of SRAM, especially when 1.5K was used by the video buffer.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w03dO0Hd660](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w03dO0Hd660)

------
Patrick_Devine
I like it. It harkens back to the original vector art version from '79,
although you really should make the asteroids look more asteroid-y. If you
make them circular it's still quite easy to do your collision detection and
they'll look a lot better.

~~~
hamora
My collision code is overly simplistic, and so I went with squares to give the
asteroids some jagged edges. I should totally try out circles to see if they
look better, though. Thanks!

------
johnnyg
At first, I blasted everything in sight.

Then I noticed that if it wasn't going to hit me on the pass and wasn't the
smallest size, that was bad.

I started waiting on the first big with a direct line, taking that guy down to
basic and repeating.

Zen Astroids. :)

------
blt
Been a while since I played Asteroids... is this any different from the
original, other than the asteroid shapes?

Very clean code btw.

~~~
hamora
Thanks for the comment. It's ideally supposed to be the same as the original.
If it is not, it's because I haven't implemented some features yet
(spaceships, slowing down eventually if you don't thrust, ...).

------
spainispain
A tribute to "Steroids"

[http://www.dailyutahchronicle.com/index.php/a-tribute-to-
ste...](http://www.dailyutahchronicle.com/index.php/a-tribute-to-steroids-
everywhere/)

~~~
mturmon
You have posted an unrelated link. Please don't do this, it does not move the
conversation forward.

~~~
spainispain
I'd like to introduce you a friend of mine called "humor sense"

:-P

